# How did you find homesteading today? What were you looking for?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Just being nosy!

I came here from the forum that my favorite magazine was running (Countryside and Small Stock Journal). The forum eventually cut us loose due to disagreements and due to the fact that the forum was just getting too large for them to manage properly.

At the time I was looking for information on having and managing an itty-bitty farm. You see, I dreamed of farming but where I live in Kansas the grain farms are thousands of acres each, and I knew I could never afford even the down payment for such a farm. I had no idea how to start a truly small farm as I had never even seen one. But, at the "Countryside" magazine people were talking about running a farm of just a few acres, and my response was "Sign me up"!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I was looking for information on how to raise pigs. *Highlands*, *gerold* and others in the Pigs forum gave excellent information. And then I just stuck around for the sheer goofiness of Singletree.


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

Please keep it going guys! I would love to know why you all joined HT.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Yes, the information you get here is pretty much ALWAYS good, and if it isn't there is somebody eager to point out that they disagree!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Disagreement is a major factor of cognitive thinking and evaluation.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I was about to begin my adventure on a mountain top in Montana and wanted to learn about chicken raising.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I did a google search on antique spinning wheels. HT was very near the top. I have an antique wheel that needed some help to get working. I can barely make it work but did get myself a brand new modern spinning wheel. I've added some looms to the fiber stable as well. 

Wandered into Singletree and it was a lot of fun here then.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Was just searching the internet trying to find other people who were homesteading or doing the small farm thing and forums where they chat about that kind of thing. There really aren't all that many out there with any level of participation.


----------



## Offbeat Californians (Apr 18, 2017)

First I was looking up homestaders who also jad jobs to see how they manage both. I came across some old posts on this site. Then one day I was looking up rasing chickens and this site came up. Last I was looking up homesteading in the California desert just to see if I was the only crazy Californian out here. I came across and old post on this site with someone that not to far from me and thought 3rd times a charm. I looked up that person on the site to see if they were still active but she hasn't been on in many years and now lives in Montana or something. But I figured I would hang around anyways.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

My cousin turned me on to this site. She has since left, moved on to a couple of other sites. 

I like the people here, lots of good info and a view into how different areas are when it comes to homesteading.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

My wife joined the site, many years ago, looking for info on chickens, she stayed until she passed then I joined.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Chickens here, too, Rich. The feedmill, where I got laying mash for $7 per hundred pounds, usually trading out eggs to the counter woman, decided they wanted to close up their mill, and turn into a "Tractor Supply, jr" So then they were selling that "Dumor" feed or something like it, and around 10 or 11 bucks for 50 pounds, as opposed to $7 a hundred. So, I was googling recipes for laying mash. My idea was to use dried cowpeas as a base. Anyway, I came up on HT, read the thread referenced, then kinda looked around a bit. 

People think it's mean here now, but when I first joined, many years ago, they really liked riding a newbie. I even had one member tell me she knew better than me, because she had 500 posts and I only had 10. When I answered that because I joined last week didn't mean I was born last week, a moderator deleted my reply as insulting. 

I probably complain as much as anybody, now, but it's exponentially easier to get into the flow now. A huge majority of the "old-timers" were pretty clique-ish and downright aggressive toward everybody new.


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm loving this thread. Lets keep it going!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I think it was in the early part of this decade (2002?) I used a search engine to find a community of easy-going, morally upright, good natured and fun loving people who are living my kind of lifestyle: homesteading, frugal, organic, simple, and back-to-basics.

I lurked for a bit, lost my computer, then life grabbed me by the ankles and yanked me around until I forgot about this place. Lo and behold, in 2007 I found it again via search engine...


.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd been dreaming of homesteading for a long time, but didn't think I could do it as a woman alone, much less with health issues. I had just come off of eight months off of work after a serious heart issue. I was living in an extremely bad neighborhood in the inner city (gangs, drugs and shootouts nearly every weekend, including one gang fight right in my front yard one time)! The good news is that I was able to live off of my stockpiled food for that whole time without having to spend a penny at the store.

I thought at least I could live vicariously through reading about others' homesteading adventures, lol, and thought there just might be a woman out there somewhere doing it alone. So I Googled homesteading. I checked out quite a few boards, but HT was definitely the best of them. There was so much activity, so much camaraderie and so much good information here back then, it was like I fell into heaven. Imagine my surprise when I found dozens of women homesteading alone! Strong, resilient, innovative women who were finding their own ways to make it work, and doing a great job of it! 

I was blown away, as well as humbled, but greatly encouraged. About six months later, I bought my small place (five acres) in the country and jumped right in. Well, maybe crawled is a better word for it, lol, as I fell and broke my good arm the day after I moved, yikes! Over the next seven years, I built a large garden of raised beds (really bad soil and on a slope), planted a starter orchard, built a chicken coop and run and got chickens, built a rabbit house with solar powered fans and a cool misting system (too hot for rabbits otherwise here with 120-degree summers) and got rabbits, and I was working on a food forest. 

My next plan was to get goats and add considerably to the orchard and vine fruits. I was canning and dehydrating constantly and building up my stores, and things were going pretty well. However, I had another serious medical setback and had to leave my homestead for the past two years. Not sure I'm going to be able to go back, but homesteading is still in my heart and my blood, so here I am again.  I just wish it was like the old days or that I could find another board like it but, unfortunately, I haven't found much activity on any homesteading boards. I guess everyone is either too busy with real life or has given up. I see a lot of videos on YouTube about "why I quit homesteading", "what I wish I knew before starting", etc. 

Sorry this is so long, but that's just me, ha! Those who remember me will know that, and the rest of you will just have to get used to it. Feel free to skim or just skip over me if I bore you, lol.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

calliemoonbeam, so nice to see you!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

CalliesMoonBeam, welcome back!

If you decide to give homesteading another go, you might look at those miniature trees they are selling, now. Well, that and the very dwarf trees. They take almost no upkeep, and I can walk out with a cane in one hand and a grocery bag in the other hand to harvest. And, since they are not critters, if you are having a bad day you need not feel guilty if you need to take a day off and not go into the homestead at all. 

I love my little trees: so small, so guiet! I got my son to dig me 3 more holes this spring so that I could plant more of them! This year I planted 2 apricots and a cherry.

I do not know if I will ever harvest enough fruit to pay for the trees, as my oldest miniature has never given me more than a gallon of fruit (and that was in a good year), but that does not matter. The doc wanted me to join a gym to exercize more, and exercising by tending to my homestead is a LOT cheaper than a gym membership, and it is much more fun!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Whiterock, good to see you too, hope you're doing well. 

Great minds (or is that gimpy minds??) think alike Terri, lol. All the trees I did plant were dwarf trees. I would have loved full sized trees for the amount of fruit, but knew harvesting would be a real problem and was trying to make it so that I could do it all myself if necessary. Thanks for the advice though! I even thought of using the espalier method on some of them, but that would have cut down on the amount of fruit even further, so decided not to. 

You're sure right about the "homesteading fitness plan", lol! Right now I'm so thin I have to figure out how to put weight back on, a problem I've never had before. I see chocolate malts in my future, ha!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Callie. Long time nosee. In in NE Okla also now. Up near Chelsea. LOVE love L O V E it here/


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for the response Callie! 

I would love to hear more from everyone as to why they joined HT. This is an awesome thread and it's giving me a lot of insight into what attracts people to us.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I found HT from Countryside Magazine also.  I was on my little homestead for 34 years and then my husband strayed and left. I was tickled, like Callie, to see other single homesteading women that gave excellent advice on how to do it alone!!! I'm still here after 12 years alone and still enjoying homestead life except like Callie, the older I get the more health problems I have and I've had to make alot of changes in the last year. Had to part with my goats and am down to just 2 old hens. I can't get out in the winter like I used to to be able to feed things. Last winter I slipped and fell again and broke my right leg and ankle AGAIN for the second time!!! Had to garden on my little deck the past 3 summers because of health issues but am planning to be back out again into my reg. garden this year. I'm changing all to raised beds and closer to the house so less walking. Where there is a will there is a way!!! I stay here on HT because of all of my long time friends. HT is like a comfortable old shoe.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I no longer remember. I know why I come back. Lifts me up. A fun place to speed read for pleasure. Affirms in me every day that near and far, we are the same in many ways. It mirrors life and relationships. HT provides a pallet for me to express light hearted creativity, humor and encouragment.

A respected member quoted that we each fight our own battles. I think of that often. When we are at odds with ourselves, it affects how we receive. I choose to be in good spirits knowing that happy and anger cannot share the same vessel. 

And I enjoy homesteading experiences of others. I accept that I cannot do everything that comes to my mind around the stead. Reading and seeing through pictures and stories from others often fills my needs and inspires me to do what I can well.

Keep on sharing.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Found this site by accident.Liked what I read.
Decided to stay. Almost always good solid advice.
I homestead in an apartment with a pup named Strawberry.
Garden n raised beds,make my own clothes,quilt,can,dehydrate, freeze what I can.
Make my own bread,noodles,pasta.Basically unhooked from the varmint race when I retired.
rather read or do embrodiery,work than watch tv.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Austin, what makes it awesome to you. We dont know you, so Id assume you dont know us. Im glad your here, but was just wonderin.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Bill, saw you moved, glad you finally got it worked out. Sounds like you have plenty to keep you busy now, lol. You're a lot closer to the auction now too, right? I'm glad you and the ex got together, I think it'll be good for both of you, if she gets to come back home. I'll pray for her to get well and come home soon.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Love seeing your nickname around the forum again, *calliemoonbeam*! Welcome back.  I am sorry for all your hardships, though.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Raeven! Thanks for the welcome and the sympathies, lol. I'll be looking forward to some more good video nights soon, are y'all still doing those? I'm still pining for Oregon, but guess I finally have to admit I'm never going to get there, so I'll have to live vicariously through you and the other Oregonians.  Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

I was directed to HT in 2005 by Cyngbaeld (who is now deceased). She was a member on a garden forum I was on and told some of us on that forum about it. I told some of my gardening students here at home about it and a few of them registered, a couple of them actually ended up travelling and meeting up with some other HT members. 

I never registered as a member here until 2013 but had always been a frequent browser and lurker on the forum since Cyngbaeld told me about HT. So I've been familiar with most of the HT history and the members that have come and gone over the years, as well as with the many dramas and comedies that have happened.

I like HT a lot because there were and still are a lot of very knowledgeable, experienced people on HT. It doesn't matter what kind of question a person may have about any subject, it's been my experience that there will be people on HT who will knock themselves out to provide helpful, reliable information or else be able to direct the questioner to another reliable resource that can help. I really value that attitude of sincere helpfulness in people.

.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

OMGoodness!!!! I didn't know that Cyngbaeld passed away!!!! I often wonder about some of the old timers - have they just drifted away or actually passed away???? So many that were old when I was alot younger on here may have and we just didn't know it.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking at my post elsewhere it says I joined 2004. Similar dates for names I recognize. BUt I know I was on what this site once was (old server?) since 1998 or so. Had moved out to a Texas farmette (6 acres) and wanted fellow smallholders for advice and encouragement. Stuck with the forum through apartment and overseas living and now back on 6 acres in Alabama with more water but less cleared area and no desire to tie myself down with chickens and sheep this time around.

With less homesteading for me and a lot more strident conservative voices here I have drifted away. (Lord help me I would venture into GC and politics.) Email just now pulling me back.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

While reading other forums and information I kept hearing of this HT or Homesteading Today. The way it was spoke of in such high regard I decided I needed to check it out. At the time I wasn't set on homesteading just raising goats but this site has helped fuel a fire that has been an ember in my heart since I was old enough to understand words. I'm only 22 and I'm glad I have my whole life ahead of me to enjoy it. I don't post much but believe me I am soaking up everything I can.


----------



## Bluehare (Mar 16, 2008)

Terri said:


> Just being nosy!
> 
> I came here from the forum that my favorite magazine was running (Countryside and Small Stock Journal). The forum eventually cut us loose due to disagreements and due to the fact that the forum was just getting too large for them to manage properly.
> 
> At the time I was looking for information on having and managing an itty-bitty farm. You see, I dreamed of farming but where I live in Kansas the grain farms are thousands of acres each, and I knew I could never afford even the down payment for such a farm. I had no idea how to start a truly small farm as I had never even seen one. But, at the "Countryside" magazine people were talking about running a farm of just a few acres, and my response was "Sign me up"!



I liked Harrowsmith and countryside, too! I look for and pass on what I have learned on rabbits and chickens. Homestead, show and breeding stock rabbits. Some info also on canning and gardening.


----------



## GormanFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi, I am fairly new to HT, I googled something and a thread came up from the forum. We live on three acres grow a few veggies, and have a few sheep, chickens, and turkeys. I find helpful info on here and I like to share ideas. I retired early due to health issuhave always liked the idea of having a small farm and finally we have one.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I was googling, looking for advice on growing tomatos in containers on my balcony. I landed in a thread about the steps one should take when starting a homestead and was intrigued by this concept of homesteading. I started following some threads in which people posted their gardens at different stages of the year and learned a LOT about gardening in small spaces from them. I left for awhile and then came upon the bookmark one day and came back.
I look at postings in quite a few forums now,including ST, and finally started posting this year. 
Oh, about those tomatos that brought me here. I grow enough on my small high rise balcony in the city to be able to pick and eat some fresh nearly every day for two months. Crushed eggshells in the soil made a big difference in output.


----------



## Okie-Dokie (May 12, 2002)

Austin said:


> Please keep it going guys! I would love to know why you all joined HT.


I have been with this web site since the Lucenet message board days when that sort of thing was first available. We are true homesteaders having bought a piece of ground with not even a driveway. We started from there and now live pretty much as normal town folks do. TV, Internet, Central heat and air, running water and everything else available in metropolitan areas. I do miss the old message board folks when there were just a few that posted. Still check in once in a while.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Countryside Magazine is published in my hometown; that's how I discovered this forum.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't find HT/ST... they found me..lol As for what I was looking for...In all honesty I was hoping to find a compatible life partner..Someone that understood the kind of lifestyle that I live and had similar goals and dreams.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

A friend recommended it to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Terri said:


> Yes, the information you get here is pretty much ALWAYS good, and if it isn't there is somebody eager to point out that they disagree!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I was encouraged by a member to join.
I don't know his user name here.
we are both from Wisconsin and met on BYC about 9 years ago.

I belong only to this forum and BYC.
I don't do Facebook or any of that insanity.

..........jiminwisc......


----------



## saralee (Jan 5, 2012)

Joined years ago--I think looking for info on chickens--and have loved it. Then it disappeared, and it was like losing a good friend. What happened???? Thanks so much for contacting me.


----------



## kentuck (May 3, 2015)

I was googling information for my next venture on my farm and found this site.


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

I was a Countryside subscriber 1st. Now that I'm back in the country with horses and chickens I plan to hang out here a little more when I find the time.


----------



## gardengrace (Feb 22, 2017)

Terri said:


> Just being nosy!
> 
> I came here from the forum that my favorite magazine was running (Countryside and Small Stock Journal). The forum eventually cut us loose due to disagreements and due to the fact that the forum was just getting too large for them to manage properly.
> 
> At the time I was looking for information on having and managing an itty-bitty farm. You see, I dreamed of farming but where I live in Kansas the grain farms are thousands of acres each, and I knew I could never afford even the down payment for such a farm. I had no idea how to start a truly small farm as I had never even seen one. But, at the "Countryside" magazine people were talking about running a farm of just a few acres, and my response was "Sign me up"!


----------



## gardengrace (Feb 22, 2017)

I love farming and was lucky to have what I thought would be a good and manageable small place in North Central Florida, for five years I managed a small citrus grove, but all good things most end....long story
I found this site while searching for info on planting pines, for my place much farther north, specifically long leaf pines, I love to look at what other people are doing, having a lot of setbacks due to health issues, and to Terri, if you read this is entirely possible to run a small farm, small farms are in the rise, Thank God


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

Found it doing searches on my AOL search engine for homesteading forums. Been a great resource for homesteading info for me ever since.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Kiamichi Kid! I don't know if you remember me, but it's good to see you! Are you still making those great knives?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I was doing a web search for midget porn and accidentally entered "midget corn".


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

I was on the DIY forum, posting my septic and well developments, on my small homesteading acreage when I was stymied whether to put well in a shed or outside a shed...lol (I over-analyze things to the nth degree, then I capitulate). 
So, I stumbled onto this site looking for more advice...then I saw the 'Building' section, and the rest is history. Felt it was better to post in one thread than many. Realizing it is turning into a story of sorts. 
Plus, it is really neat to see what others are up to, in terms of homestead building; Bale homes, compressed earth homes, shipping container above and below ground homes, etc. 
BTW - it is sad to hear some folks have to leave the homestead because of health issues or whatnot...I am mindful of that, as I hope my last day will be here, in my 90's...lol
So, I must work hard to maintain my health...would be crushing to spend my last days in a 'home'.


----------



## nctoni (Nov 7, 2003)

I too came from the Countryside magazine. I came to the forum because I was scared of all the hype that Y2K was threatening way back then in the 1990s. Remember being threatened by Y2K taking down life as we knew it? I was looking for help in getting a little more prepared to take care of myself and family. While I don't post much here I do visit most every day and really appreciate all the help I glean from knowledgeable people. While this site isn't nearly as wonderful a place it use to be it is still better than most all that I have found on the web.


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

Guys, this isn't the place for it. We're discussing moderator action in reports so I ask you guys drop it and if you have any questions please contact me directly.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

In deference to Austin's request, I will replace my well thought out and rational post. I spent some time writing, just to discover the above post once I made my post. Which, once again, was well thought out. And rational.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Austin said:


> Guys, this isn't the place for it. We're discussing moderator action in reports so I ask you guys drop it and if you have any questions please contact me directly.


I couldn't agree more. Perhaps a section on forum psychology is in order. We all come from different walks of life, and I suspect we get under each other's skin, from time to time. So difficult to convey intent without face-to-face interaction. They say we get most of our cues when talking to someone from their physical cues. On a forum, we get none of that. I practice silent censure, if I feel someone took a gratuitous shot at me. It keeps me from getting emotional. Plus, life is too short to get upset over a forum post.

Heck, I just (minutes ago) had a lady visit me about my truck I am selling. She gave me a deposit. I gave her a deadline to come up with the rest of the money. I also learned she has stage 4 cancer. As I type this, I realize there is no way I will keep her deposit if she fails to come up with the rest of the money by the appointed deadline. She needs all the money she can get, as she will have to bunk in a motor-home by hospital for a last ditch attempt to cease the relentless spread of her cancer. What a way to spend one's possible last days, in a motor-home by hospital getting radiation therapy. 

I might be digressing from topic, but casting stones, even in defense, accomplishes nothing, except getting your knickers in a knot. 
Or the person whom you disagree with could be struggling, as the lady whose visit with me today reminded me, I better be grateful with my lot in life, because if I'm not, I need my head examined after what just transpired. I should be thanking her for reminding me.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

We have received some reports of replies on this thread. Due to the reports I am moving the replies to the moderator rview option available on the current forum platform.

Unlike the previous platform, the moderation queue we now have does not show deleted replies in mod review, however Terri or I will contact any members affected by our moderation review via private Inbox conversation contact.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Austin said:


> Please keep it going guys! I would love to know why you all joined HT.


You posted on HBT that this forum may be of interest for a few of us. Reckon so.


----------



## diangelo (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm from Brazil and the homestead concept does not exist here.
About one year ago I was studying the Homestead Act for a project (I'm studying Economics). Soon after I finished that project I started to read and watch YouTube channels about homesteading and the homestead movement. But I couldn't talk to anyone, and family and friends dismissed it as a "unrealistic".
So I just googled, "homestead forum", and found HT. I only joined last month (I think) and, so far, I've been just reading a lot and working on my project. I'm planning to relocate to Europe (since the US is not an option for me and I'm an italian citizen as well), I was wondering if there are european homesteaders out there.

Well, this is my first post so... hello HT!!


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

I see the same old problem here, people just can't keep their huge ego's in check, threads get deleted, over and over again. It reminds me why I don't come here anymore, likely a reason many have left, some just won't see the greater good and go down the same old road that leads to nothing but bad feelings, takes so much away from something amazing .....good luck to everyone ...jim


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

diangelo said:


> I'm from Brazil and the homestead concept does not exist here.
> About one year ago I was studying the Homestead Act for a project (I'm studying Economics). Soon after I finished that project I started to read and watch YouTube channels about homesteading and the homestead movement. But I couldn't talk to anyone, and family and friends dismissed it as a "unrealistic".
> So I just googled, "homestead forum", and found HT. I only joined last month (I think) and, so far, I've been just reading a lot and working on my project. I'm planning to relocate to Europe (since the US is not an option for me and I'm an italian citizen as well), I was wondering if there are european homesteaders out there.
> 
> Well, this is my first post so... hello HT!!


Welcome to HT and Singletree Forum.

I would say yes there are European homesteaders , especially in Italy based on what a Italian immigrant in our area told me of his aunt and uncle who still lived in Italy a year or so ago. He told me that his aunt and cousins worked a small piece of farmland and his uncle did some type of fishing and they all sold part of their yields at the open air markets.

From his explanation, his uncle's fishing income was their main income and the farm income was the extra money for their limited luxuries as they provided for their home needs as they also concentrated on educating his cousins for their futures in the fields they were pursuing.

Homesteading can vary in size of the operation, have family participation or be a part time venture for one and have varied facets to meet the capabilities of those pursuing it. All it takes is for the one choosing to follow the homesteading lifestyle to identify what they seek, what they need and what their current limitations and future goals are and develop a plan to be able to take that first step into the lifestyle and try it on to see how it fits them.


----------



## Offbeat Californians (Apr 18, 2017)

krackin said:


> You posted on HBT that this forum may be of interest for a few of us. Reckon so.


Are you the same Austin from Homebrew Talk? If so, wow it's a small internet. I have been a part of that forum for years.


----------



## diangelo (Mar 21, 2017)

Shrek said:


> Welcome to HT and Singletree Forum.
> 
> I would say yes there are European homesteaders , especially in Italy based on what a Italian immigrant in our area told me of his aunt and uncle who still lived in Italy a year or so ago. He told me that his aunt and cousins worked a small piece of farmland and his uncle did some type of fishing and they all sold part of their yields at the open air markets.
> 
> ...


Hey Shrek 

I'm actually considering moving to southern Ireland (county Cork or county Waterford). It is cheaper to buy land there, and there's a small brazilian community in Dublin. As I said, my family and friends dismissed the idea, but my partner has been very supportive. I'll not be alone


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

All you can do is research the areas you have interest in and select the one that best offers to provide for your income and social necessities and also offers the options for your interest in the initial homesteading aspects you are interested in.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I was a Countryside subscriber, I wanted to ask the question, if living near a nuclear plant would affect my gardening, health wise.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

I was trying to find homesteading of yeasteryears but I couldn't go back in time --so I looked today  then I combined the 2 and searched homesteading today & darned if there wasn't an actual site with that name ...maybe I shoulda looked for ""tomorows lottery numbers "" --omg I bet that webtitle would get tons of hits roflmao --someone should make that website & just have it say --- "NOT THE ONES YOU CHOSE , WE HOPE YOU TRY AGAIN " ---as its only thing on the webpage


----------



## DryLandFish (May 13, 2017)

I'm new here, but it seems like I've stumbled into that rarest of thing on the Internet - A decent group of reasonable people in civil discussion about things I'm interested in. Always on the lookout for authentic community springing up in real life or on-line. Especially in areas where I would like to learn more and have productive discussions with folks who are doing it themselves. Lately, we are getting into chickens. After reading a bunch of threads it's apparent that there is a nice body of information and community here. Happy to have found it.


----------



## yetavon (May 8, 2017)

I was searching for a solar forum and this came up on a top 10 list...In looking thru the forum I noted the wealth of other info so I joined. We both grew up country and self reliant. Gardens, preserving, canning hunting butchering ect...Have continued trying our best to continue that life and taught our kids the same, Now passing it along to our grandson...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Jay. Looks like a raft of newbies here. GREAT,


----------

